# Allison MD3060 (1994) Shift Pad WTEC 2



## LasVegasboyz (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all,
I need to get a new Allison WTEC 2 Shift Pad for my 1994 motorhome.  My existing shift pad has trouble shifting when it is cold.  The Allison service people told me that I need a new shift pad, but it would cost about $1500 just for the pad.  I have been looking for a lightly used or re-man type pad.  What is the best place to purchase a shift pad?  I may go end up going to the dealer for the $1500 pad, but thought I will check other places first.  It is just an inconvenience to wait 3-5 minutes for the pad to heat up to shift, when cold.  Once we get going, there are no issues.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  The shift pad on the motorhome is the WTEC 2 type that is mounted onto the ECO through a ribbon cable (i was told), not the remote shifter.


----------



## dbarton291 (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Allison MD3060 (1994) Shift Pad WTEC 2

You can get a whole ECU for $1500.  You sure they weren't pricing you a new ECU (TCM)? 

If they want $1500 just for the shift pad, go to www.allisontransmission.com, and click on the service locator.  Call around some other places.


----------



## Allison Expert (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Allison MD3060 (1994) Shift Pad WTEC 2

You can also try rebuilding the shift pad itself.  Their is rebuild kits availiable...


----------

